# Former shell tanker Eburna sold for scrap



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

The former shell tanker Eburna, built 1979, is reported sold to Bangladesh breakers for $440/ldt.

She was sold by Shell in July 2000 to Glory Shipmanagement of Singapore - but retained the the name Eburna.

Phil


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Phil,
Here seen in better times:


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Thamesphil said:


> The former shell tanker Eburna, built 1979, is reported sold to Bangladesh breakers for $440/ldt.
> 
> She was sold by Shell in July 2000 to Glory Shipmanagement of Singapore - but retained the the name Eburna.
> 
> Phil


Thanks Phil. I stood by during the latter part of her build at Mitsui Chiba. For interest her keel was laid 18th October 1977, christened 23rd January 1979. It's sad to see yet another ship go to the breakers. A good ship, well built..good bye old girl.

Mike


----------



## dwardley (Apr 4, 2007)

Did my final trip as apprentice on her in 1985 prior to doing my ticket - I therefore knew a chunk of statistics about her (examiners heavily tested you on your last ship) most of which I have now forgotten. Must dig out the old record book! I think that only the Gas boats are now still around that I sailed on ... and they are nearly 40 years old !!


----------



## calvin (Oct 3, 2005)

shows age twenty five years since she was contracted for fauklands war.


----------



## DanSevern (Nov 17, 2010)

the first and last shell tanker I ever sailed on..... she wasn't pretty! all I remember is the hydraulic pump doing laps of the maindeck during topping off to close valves, which incidentally was being done by float tapes as the nakakita gauges were buggered.....


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

My last ship as Chief was the 'Irene's Rhapsody' she had hydraulic valves controlled by Rexroth's, she was nearing the end of her commercial life and it showed. It takes a long time to get rid of the smell of hydraulic oil.


----------

